

The Biggest Problem with San Francisco’s Rent Crisis - chollida1
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2015/06/san_francisco_rent_crisis_the_solution_isn_t_in_the_city_it_s_in_the_suburbs.html

======
anti-shill
really important issue...the only entity that can stop this housing crunch is
the supreme court

